# Who here has crushes on any SAS members?



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

I want to know, I mean everyone is so cool here, it's hard to not crush on another member here. Just want to know so figured, why not make it a thread.  it can be Girl crushing on another girl, Girl crush on guy, vice versa, or Boy crush on boy I don't judge. so hopefully some people will post, can't wait!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Had one, capture him in my pokeball, am now petting my creature


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a man crush on Mercurochrome. He sure tickles my fancy :yes


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, a little crush, yes.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, they come up every so often. Usually when a girl responds to one of my posts in a certain way, and then I see a few more of her posts and start liking the personality expressed therein, I start getting enchanted with her. So let that be a lesson to you ladies: don't ever talk to me. :teeth
(No, just kidding... PLEASE talk to me... it's so wonderful)


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

edit*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I want ALL of them


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ashkat said:


> come on... names peple...lol


It starts with a K. That's all I'm giving up. :teeth


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a description, no names:

_Sexy like NC17
Artistic like Paul Cézanne
Smart like books
Pretty like the way she looks
Sensitive like ESP
Funny like sketch comedy
Athletic like Competition
Caring like a Catholic Mission_


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I've had plenty here. Crushes aren't significant to me though since they don't have to be something romantic.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had a huge crush on Aphexfan for a while, but he already knows. :kiss

Baby I'm still free if ya know what I mean... 

:lol

P.S. I'm actually not this bold in real life. Hence the SA. :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> (No, just kidding... PLEASE talk to me... it's so wonderful)


Aww, this made me smile


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Not me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

And my REAL crush is Ragana, plenty of people on here know this already.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

BetaBoy90. Oh and MM75. :blush


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Haha we all know who I like. And isn't there already an SAS crush thread somewhere?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope you don't take it the wrong way but I think he's quite dashing^^^...thekloWn I mean...shhhhh!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Tess4u said:


> Hope you don't take it the wrong way but I think he's quite dashing^^^...thekloWn I mean...shhhhh!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

thekloWN said:


>


lol


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol, I had one. It died down a bit. But she's so cool. Definitely one of the coolest chicks I've seen on here.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Kind of...it's mostly my imagination just running wild though...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

thekloWN said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

thekloWN said:


>


? ?


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I wouldn't say a crush, just intrigued.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

RUFB2327 said:


> I wouldn't say a crush, just intrigued.


Yeah, I probably COULD have a crush on a few people here, but I don't let it get that far. No point. Dis is da In-uh-net!



Tess4u said:


> ? ?


:haha :hug


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Ashkat said:


> :no nobody got a crush on me?...:|
> I have crushes on allovyoos...::runs out post in tears, going to eat a cookie out of depression::


 :cuddle


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ashkat said:


> :no nobody got a crush on me?...:|
> I have crushes on allovyoos...::runs out post in tears, going to eat a cookie out of depression::


:kiss


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

thekloWN said:


> Yeah, I probably COULD have a crush on a few people here, but I don't let it get that far. No point. Dis is da In-uh-net!
> 
> :haha :hug


 no crush just find you cute


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I had/have a few but I've realized nothing will ever come of them.:duck Kinda sucks.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I instantly regret clicking 'Play' on that video. :lol


----------



## Jake1337 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm pretty in love with myself, does that count?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ashkat said:


> No you can't think like that. What if that person is the one, huh? you gonna just give up and miss out on all that good lovin you both could be receiving? I say if its mutual you both should make it happen cappin...lol
> 
> which reminds me of a lil song...lol...smh


I would agree with all of what you said, in general. It's a lot harder to agree when I know how much the pressure of even a potential relationship affects me, in a negative way.
Still, if they stay crushes, they're harmless...so that's how it'll remain, sadly.:|


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol nah.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Ashkat said:


> :haha:dittoI know it IS a horrible song.*sorry don't know why I posted it*


because you secretly like that horrible song & know all the words to it, don't lie lol


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Dylan ummm Dylan and Dylan, Dylan, Dylan.


----------



## Jake1337 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashkat said:


> lol..no Jakey( can I call you that?) it has to be another member....lol


Oh okay. I'd say I can be intrigued be someones personality over the internet. I'd be madly in love with you ashkat, but your elbows are too pointy, and that's just not my thing


----------



## Jake1337 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashkat said:


> You know there is this thing called plastic/cosmetic surgery, I'm willing to go under and get these ol' bows' sculpted to your liking my love if it means we can be together.


While were at it, could we just lob in a boob job, and maybe butt cheek implants too? 

You'll do it if you love me.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

laura024 said:


> And isn't there already an SAS crush thread somewhere?


Yes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Jake1337 said:


> While were at it, could we just lob in a boob job, and maybe butt cheek implants too?
> 
> You'll do it if you love me.


 :haha

Ew, who want's to play with hard, weird looking fake boobs? : |


----------



## Jake1337 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashkat said:


> :lol well already got the boobs to pay the bills, but a butt cheek implant? I guess I could do for my love, right?


/Creeped ashkat's profile for pictures of said bill paying boobs.
/Left disappointed

This is the internet damn it, where everyone is required to provide boob pics, even men. How you gunna lead me on like that?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> opcorn


lol....can I haz some?


----------



## Jake1337 (Sep 13, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> opcorn


Ok... Call out time! I know white Russians and popcorn cannot possibly taste good together. What are you up too sir?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

BrokenStars said:


> lol....can I haz some?


Sure, but only 'cause you have the coolest smilies known to man.



Jake1337 said:


> Ok... Call out time! I know white Russians and popcorn cannot possibly taste good together. What are you up too sir?


Obviously you've never tried it!


----------



## Jake1337 (Sep 13, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> Obviously you've never tried it!


Touche. Indeed I haven't sir, indeed I haven't.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I know a few that I find attractive....but I think a "crush" needs to incorporate personality too....and I dont know them.....so....No one!


----------



## Jake1337 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashkat said:


> :hahaoH you guys keep me young..


Oh heavenly blessed beauty, who's divine beauty knows no bounds, I am elated that I was fortunate enough to participate in keeping thou youthful.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

None at the moment, I could open the application process though. Must love mudkipz.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, there is this girl Ashkat, you might have seen her around here... 

Oh, man... this crush thing is hard, specially when people expect names.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a major crush on Ospi!!!!!!!!heart:wink:hug:blush:kiss:cuddle


He is so sweet and I enjoy our chat's:b


Nah hehehe I really like him because he seems like an awesome guy and I'm glad to have him as a friend

I also really love his cute cartoon car avatar


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Hard not to have a crush when there are so many cool and cute girls here on SAS.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh hey Aces shy
You are pretty cute, too

Hope to see you at the melbourne meet up:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a big crush on Eliza's avatar. I'm crazy about him. 












It was love at first thrust.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> I have a big crush on Eliza's avatar. I'm crazy about him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha glad to know I'm not the only one that kitty sure knows how to thrust...*swoon*


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

That is not a kitty... It's a dragon.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to color in the kittydragon thing.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Cheesecake said:


> That is not a kitty... It's a dragon.


Are you sure? It looks like a kitty to me:/ or am I the only crazy one that thinks this?!:/


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It has wings. Kitties don't have wings (unless you dress up your kitty in costumes, which is kinda mean).


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

It is most definitely a dragon... Please keep your kitty away from me! ^^


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

> I've had a huge crush on Aphexfan for a while, but he already knows. :kiss


:kiss :squeeze
I know who my crush is then :b


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Emanresu said:


> It is most definitely a dragon... Please keep your kitty away from me! ^^


Haha I just noticed the wings! Lol my bad XD


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Tess4u said:


> Are you sure? It looks like a kitty to me:/ or am I the only crazy one that thinks this?!:/


It's got horns!!

And it thrusts!!

That's my kind of kitty.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Tess4u said:


> Haha I just noticed the wings! Lol my bad XD


I was kind of starting to really wonder what kind of cats you had over there! :fall


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Emanresu said:


> I was kind of starting to really wonder what kind of cats you had over there! :fall


Maybe they drink red bull :stu


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Haha we all know who I like. And isn't there already an SAS crush thread somewhere?


It's because you make it so obvious! I think it's pretty obvious who I like too though.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Maybe they drink red bull :stu


Probably eat babies too.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Several, but it would feel creepy to let them know :eek


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I fancy someone at the moment:3 am I giving a name? Maybe???


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

ahhh it would be nice to have a crush right now... I'm new to this site, so I don't know anybody. Even here on SAS I'm too shy to start sending messages to people to get to know them lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

A few people. They're cool as f***. But I'll never tell.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

thekloWN said:


>


Good Lord, I'm going to have nightmares tonight 

I never let myself form a crush, it's developed over the years as a self protection thing from being let down.

I'm like a balloon, I don't like to be let down......


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tess4u said:


> I fancy someone at the moment:3 am I giving a name? Maybe???


Does he wear glasses?


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

......yup

:blush


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That Spindrift is a dashing scoundrel. Rumor has it he's betrothed to one of the Bennet sisters.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Um..well,not now(_I have a boyfriend_..) but there has been some that I have found interesting in the past..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ImWeird said:


> It's because you make it so obvious! I think it's pretty obvious who I like too though.


Ahaha for a minute I thought you were dating Aphexfan already and was all What the hellll he's dumping her for Laura?! Oh my gawwwwd. I went and found Aphexfan's profile and realized she is dating LifeGoesOn. Never mind.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahaha for a minute I thought you were dating Aphexfan already and was all What the hellll he's dumping her for Laura?! Oh my gawwwwd. I went and found Aphexfan's profile and realized she is dating LifeGoesOn. Never mind.


Haha ImWeird and I have been apart for awhile.

I think everyone is hawt stuff. :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahaha for a minute I thought you were dating Aphexfan already and was all What the hellll he's dumping her for Laura?! Oh my gawwwwd. I went and found Aphexfan's profile and realized she is dating LifeGoesOn. Never mind.


Hmm...theres some things in this post that slightly confuse me :con :rofl


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Haha ImWeird and I have been apart for awhile.
> 
> I think everyone is hawt stuff. :b


This is true. 

Everyone on SAS is pretty sexy, yeah.



Perfectionist said:


> Ahaha for a minute I thought you were dating Aphexfan already and was all What the hellll he's dumping her for Laura?! Oh my gawwwwd. I went and found Aphexfan's profile and realized she is dating LifeGoesOn. Never mind.


I'm confused.



Aphexfan said:


> Hmm...theres some things in this post that slightly confuse me :con :rofl


Indeed.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I'm assassable.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Slip the names peeps and make the awkward silences begin. Its pure entertainment.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> Slip the names peeps and make the awkward silences begin. Its pure entertainment.


I concur!

PS - you made me want to start a controlled bin fire in my lounge.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I concur!
> 
> PS - you made me want to start a controlled bin fire in my lounge.


Yeaaaah baby. Do the gangster dance as well listening to Insane in the Membrane - its so fun.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> *Yeaaaah baby. Do the gangster dance as well listening to Insane in the Membrane - its so fun.*


Haha fun stuff! Your funny


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Does he wear glasses?


I honestly don't know? Good question, I will have to find out and get back to you on that


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Tess4u said:


> Haha fun stuff! Your funny


 ;]


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahaha for a minute I thought you were dating Aphexfan already and was all What the hellll he's dumping her for Laura?! Oh my gawwwwd. I went and found Aphexfan's profile and realized she is dating LifeGoesOn. Never mind.


Just to clarify...

ImWeird: Male
laura024: Female
Aphexfan: Male
LifeGoesOn: Female

:um

:tiptoe


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood: Android


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Some very pretty and interesting ladies on here. But, I have managed to restrain myself from crushing on them. It'll just make me lovesick.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Vip3r, Cody88, Infexxion, SilentChaos, Sanctus :b


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a few...but they will never be returned. :::sigh::: what an empty life I lead...


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

How can one not? So many pretty gals on here.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Just to clarify...
> 
> ImWeird: Male
> laura024: Female
> ...


Hahahahaha. Sorrrrrrrry :hide


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Just to clarify...
> 
> ImWeird: Male
> laura024: Female
> ...


I'm a male?! You've got it all wrong. My species is unknown


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I had a crush on an old member (who was married). Her username was Clenched_Fist.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Tess4u said:


> Haha fun stuff! Your funny


Funny what? Finish your thought!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> LifeGoesOn said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify...
> ...


Always tryin' to stir the pot!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, I once had a crush on another girl called Kyaa. Then she went to a different username (at least only one I know of). Her husband may still lurk this site. Maybe she does too, but Amoholes banned her for some or many reasons. Yes, he did get joy out of banning her. He even put an exclamation point after his public statement he made about banning her. I could give two ****s.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Just Lurking said:


> Always tryin' to stir the pot!!


Where do you get this pot? I haven't smoked in days.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Where do you get this pot? I haven't smoked in days.


I think Perfectionist has a source. She's high as a kite, I believe, mostly in the late hours (west coast). Keep that in mind if you decide to talk to her about it. (You didn't hear this from me, by the way.)

Good luck!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't have a serious crush but there's about a dozen ladies here I'd like to have relations with if I ever have a chance, which is probably 0.01%. They're all far away from me, and I'm not in their league either. 

SAS ladies are hot!!!! :mushy


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

foe said:


> I don't have a serious crush but there's about a dozen ladies here I'd like to have relations with if I ever have a chance, which is probably 0.01%. They're all far away from me, and I'm not in their league either.
> 
> SAS ladies are hot!!!! :mushy


Hey, I'm in N.E.! Why are you not female?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Hey, I'm in N.E.! Why are you not female?


Well, I kinda wish I was female too...just so I can see myself naked. :b

I haven't been with a naked woman since 2004. :no


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> I had a crush on an old member (who was married). Her username was Clenched_Fist.


she is a hot woman.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

No crushes but would like to crush a couple of them


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> I think Perfectionist has a source. She's high as a kite, I believe, mostly in the late hours (west coast). Keep that in mind if you decide to talk to her about it. (You didn't hear this from me, by the way.)
> 
> Good luck!


Hey woah now! :b

Oh, and for the record, I'm officially going to be in in Ontario in June. I'm so going to get you.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't.


----------



## itswhatever (Apr 3, 2011)

It's hard to have a crush on someone from this forum based on just posts and a picture. However, if we're speaking about just physical attractiveness then I guess yea. It's kind of pointless though.


----------



## Peekybaby (May 15, 2011)

Dont matter where you go for what and why .. There is always one person trying to meet someone off of it


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Logan X said:


> she is a hot woman.


I recall you were friends with her. If possible, email her and tell her she's wanted back. I'll give you one-hunndddrrreddddd dollars!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

We were friends a few years ago, but my awesome conversation skills pusher her away. 
Anyway. I can understand why. Who does want to talk to a guy who barely ever says anything other than yeah, dunno and maybe. :lol

I guess you can keep that 100$ and buy yourself something nice. :b
but hey, you can buy me something nice too. I need new parts for my bike. 
The end of the world people didn't send me their possessions like i requested, so i'm broke again.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

A few, but they're mostly Canadians so there was never much hope.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

pimkersyf is pretty cute


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> A few, but they're mostly Canadians so there was never much hope.


There is an absurd amount of Canadians on this forum. Maybe it's the cold climate? I was hoping for more people from Seattle........ oh well.

I haven't been on the forum long enough to develop any crushes.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Nathan Talli said:


> *There is an absurd amount of Canadians on this forum.* Maybe it's the cold climate? I was hoping for more people from Seattle........ oh well.
> 
> I haven't been on the forum long enough to develop any crushes.


I've been thinking that for years. And Aussies. That Melbourne thread never dies.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I recall you were friends with her. If possible, email her and tell her she's wanted back. I'll give you one-hunndddrrreddddd dollars!


:lol Austin Powers?












Nathan Talli said:


> There is an absurd amount of Canadians on this forum. Maybe it's the cold climate? I was hoping for more people from Seattle........ oh well.
> 
> I haven't been on the forum long enough to develop any crushes.


I was at a Devin Townsend (who is Canadian) show a couple of months ago and he told the audience that Canadians have "this condition called melancholy". It was pretty funny because I was thinking "dude, you have no idea". He was saying it in Finland and you would be hard pressed to find a more depressed population than Finns in all of the world.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

itswhatever said:


> It's hard to have a crush on someone from this forum based on just posts and a picture. However, if we're speaking about just physical attractiveness then I guess yea. It's kind of pointless though.


I have developed two crushes based only on posts, what I am able to discern as personality and feeling in their musings here. No photos involved.

Now, whether or not my beans stay properly contained or spill forth remains to be seen.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

bezoomny said:


> A few, but they're mostly Canadians so there was never much hope.


I laughed inside. >8[ Can't hold it in lols.
I would of never told anyone this in real life if I had a crush but...
Going by his forum posts and stuff. Octavius is an interesting person.
Intelligent and expressive. Cool!
MindOverMood is pretty funny. 8] Awesome dude.
Not really crushes but yeah.. I feel like a weirdo.
Oh yeah! Mr Blues is pretty manly in a kewl way.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

He knows who he is. He's incredible and oh so gorgeous. I just wish it were possible right now. Oh well... at least I get to speak and Skype with him.  I just hope he realizes how great he is and how much I adore him.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I do, but pursuing him is a fruitless effort.

So **** it.

His loss.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

There's definitely some nice ladies on this forum, not just in looks but personality wise as well, that's just from post's though. I wouldn't necessarily call it a crush, per se. :b


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not been here long enough, Or know anyone well enough to form a crush on anyone yet. Though i tend to find that crushes are usually one way, and can usually end in 
disappointment, So i don't really see the point in having them in the first place.

But then that's just me i guess.

Trooper


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Slight lil thing. Wouldn't tell though, I've learned my lesson on that


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

kathy903!


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

beshino said:


> Oh yeah! Mr Blues is pretty manly in a kewl way.


 I agree I think he's pretty cute:3


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't really gotten to know anybody on here so no.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

1ShyGuy


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, I do...But I'd never say.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

There was one chick I saw posting.....just by looks Id say so......but im too lazy to try and find her username


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I have none lol, not much french speaking from québec sas girl around to begin with lol.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Not sure I'd call it a crush, but there's one girl I find very attractive and intriguing. She hardly ever posts, though, and I'd feel weird as hell sending her a message.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't have any.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nathan Talli said:


> There is an absurd amount of Canadians on this forum. Maybe it's the cold climate? I was hoping for more people from Seattle........ oh well.
> 
> I haven't been on the forum long enough to develop any crushes.


Canadians have SA, and naturally, join SAS, as is 'tradition'.

As for crushes, there are cool peoples on this site. If i spent time with them in person i may develop one, but def not strictly online.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, nobody.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think it's a moot point unless they live close by.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

GunnyHighway said:


> Oh, nobody.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

laura024


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I see what you did there.


:afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If I have to think about it then I guess the answer is no. However, there are a lot of attractive peeps here.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

ehh.. maybee


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, I have a crush on that one.


----------



## StressedGirll (May 23, 2011)

i have a crush on all members who make over 100k a year


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ :lol


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll never tell.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I want you all inside me. That is all <3


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ That include guys?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Of course.


How spiffing.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I do have a crush on one particular member on here.. :love2
I'm pretty sure he knows who he is.. x) But should I expose my little crush to everyone? 
No, I don't think soo.. :yay


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> I do, she is the best at cuddling too


I think that's more than just a crush, Mr. S.D.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> I do, but pursuing him is a fruitless effort.
> 
> So **** it.
> 
> His loss.


This :blank


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Darn.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

StressedGirll said:


> i have a crush on all members who make over 100k a year


I was gonna write that I have a crush on any rich female, then I saw ur post lol


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

I have one and he knows who he is. :kiss


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I can feel one coming.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes but cannot say to protect her dignity.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I want you all inside me. That is all <3


<3 Love you.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

It's a secret...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Freezing said:


> You people are lucky cause you still can love even if it's love from one side .. you still can enjoy that feeling at least both you and the one you love are humans ...
> but if you loved an angel , you wouldn't look for a human to love ..
> i feel like i am 90 years old man with no feeling ..was the greatest punishment ever when i saw her .. human vs. angel in a love battle is not fair ....


 i know whats that is like brother on a side note

CheeseCake give me some Lovin!!!!!


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

intheshadows said:


> pimkersyf is pretty cute


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have serious girlcrushes on Perfectionist and au Lait.

Yeah, I went there, I named names.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have talked to a few people, but I have no crushes at the moment.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

No one


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

crimsoncora


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

does anyone like me?? don't be shy :b


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry I'm too busy being cool for crushes.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

C'mon what man here dos'nt have a crush on Catherine Catavica???


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> I have serious girlcrushes on Perfectionist and au Lait.
> 
> Yeah, I went there, I named names.




Anytime my liberal artsy forum sista. Anytime.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Nefury said:


> I can feel one coming.


Please don't do it here bro uke


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ive had a crush on every person on sas over the last ten years. True story. : )


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Freezing:1059028686 said:


> You people are lucky cause you still can love even if it's love from one side .. you still can enjoy that feeling at least both you and the one you love are humans ...
> but if you loved an angel , you wouldn't look for a human to love ..
> i feel like i am 90 years old man with no feeling ..was the greatest punishment ever when i saw her .. human vs. angel in a love battle is not fair ....


Thats a nice piece of writing.

I actually had a very caring relationship with an saw member but we could not keep it pg and we became frustrated.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

dragongirl said:


> does anyone like me?? don't be shy :b


Searching your post for sexy pics...........

none were found.............

Q _________________________ Q


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

I had a crush on someone from SAS and signed myself up on this dating site when I came to know from one of their posts that they are a member as well.But, apparently, it was too late, coz when I expressed my interest to them(incognito) on that dating site, they turned me down saying that they are already seeing someone else.So yeah, that was the end of that.Even now, I resist myself from visiting their profile now and again.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

NeedleInTheHay

...it's more than a crush


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

pimkersyf said:


>


Cute? try beautiful.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

^ :blush :hide :blush ^


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

There really are alot of attractive/cute/beautiful Girls on this site and that have SA than i wouldve thought so you cant help but get crushes at least in the visual sense  lol


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Possibly...  :kiss



xTKsaucex said:


> Slip the names peeps and make the awkward silences begin. Its pure entertainment.


:teeth <-- Best emoticon ever, by the way!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm auditioning for a new crush. Feel free to send applications to my lawyer, who will then advise me of the proper zoning laws and restraining orders.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

oh god WHY ARE PEOPLE quoting the CLOWN PICTURE?!?! Thank you for terrifying me with every scroll....


----------



## RobbieS (Oct 1, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEES!!! If crushing on someone means fancying them, then yeh!

Tons of people on here are so so so nice looking - it's hard to believe any of them could have problems :-D

But yeh, there _is_ this one girl I fancy the pants off of


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

If you're a female, I probably have a crush on you. :mushy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahem : http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/sas-crush-82090/


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i do not know anyone enough yet to want to crush on.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> If you're a female, I probably have a crush on you. :mushy


Well it's about time someone on here crushed on me.

:teeth


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a huge crush on this one user but **** happened...


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

I have crushes on everyone on my friends list lolol
Sorry for not replying to any of you, my SA makes it too hard D:

I will eventually.. one day.. probably.. reply.. :3


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Nefury said:


> I can feel one coming.


ditto. DITTO.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I might of had one or two.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

> I had a huge crush on this one user but **** happened...


Story of my life.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I've had a few. Unfortunately.

Just noticed how old this thread is, lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

There are quite a few great people here, it'd be almost impossible never to have had at least one I think lol.

@Kevin001 Necroposting? Really? :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> @Kevin001 Necroposting? Really? :lol


I was searching for something and this popped up so why not. :laugh:


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(Yeah, I know it's an old thread.)


Used to. They almost always ignored me while talking with other women here, plus I've gotten some nasty criticism (women like me are really not liked much), so I've learned to stop getting crushes on SAS guys. (They almost always end up with a girlfriend anyway; I like to sadly joke to myself that all the lonely guys here need is for me to get a crush on them and then they won't be lonely for long. :roll )

I get what I call "platonic" crushes on users sometimes though (any gender), where I have an overwhelming urge to reach out and get to know them more as friends...or at the very least, I want them on my friends list because I admire them...but again, for the most part I keep that to myself. Nobody needs my pathetic attention, I'm afraid of their potential rejection, I suck at keeping in touch, and I'm about as incompatible with everybody friendshipwise as relationshipwise.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, this forum used to be so much more enjoyable.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a couple a long time ago. Sadly, I don't even remember what their names were on here anymore.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

I've seen two or three users who are really what I like physically, but from everything else I know about them that's about it. Kinda kills any "crush" that would form. Plus, I am pretty sure they're straight anyways. And usually too young.


----------



## GhostOfDawn (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep, I do


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

:tiptoe

Not me

:tiptoe


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh heck yes!! Lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope.

...though there was this one time!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have no crush and no one has a crush on me.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I used to talk/text a girl on here a couple years ago, we would have dated if we lived closer. Now my crush is on WillYouStopDave.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I used to talk/text a girl on here a couple years ago, we would have dated if we lived closer. Now my crush is on WillYouStopDave.


I'm guessing the "not stopping" is a turn-on for you.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yep, I've had a few


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Only man-crushes I'm afraid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

EBecca said:


> yep, I've had a few


:sus


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, I wrote a magnificent poem.

Twas once a time women were my thing
But then I felt their selfish sting
Not sharing themselves like the resources they are
Scorned when touch barrier broken uninvited at my local bar
But then I saw on SAS someone wholesome and true
And from then on no more feemlas, I simply knew
My passion lay with real men, not betacucks, or noobs
He would have himself a full set of pubes
But who was the one who caused this change, who turned me to men?
He who I write poems about daily with my virtual pen
Who is the one I dream of time and again
His name of course, it can only be @Karsten


* *




I don't know for sure about the pubes, but I figure its probably true



also

* *




Sorry @SFC01 your name is doesn't work for poems


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Ok a small one, buut he's old enough to be my professor


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Had a few over the years. One now.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe not crushes, but definitely guys I've found attractive.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> also
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


no need to explain bob, I've become an expert at reading between the lines - hope you and Karsick or whatever there name is are happy.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

to be honest, I am a little hurt that my name hasn't cropped up on this thread a little bit more often. Was expecting more than just a half arsed mention by a hairy arsed @splendidbob.

I can only put it down to the women not wanting to blow their chances with me by making it public - cant be anything else surely !


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a crush on everyone on this forum. EVERYONE.

Someone love me!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have like 3? Currently. Sort of.

There are a bunch of attractive people I don't have crushes on, and then other people I think are cool that aren't crushes. And then people who could be crushes but not quite like mild crush potential or interest or something.



SFC01 said:


> to be honest, I am a little hurt that my name hasn't cropped up on this thread a little bit more often. Was expecting more than just a half arsed mention by a hairy arsed @splendidbob.
> 
> I can only put it down to the women not wanting to blow their chances with me by making it public - cant be anything else surely !


There used to be a thread where you could name people and also one where you could ship other people but they made it against the rules to do that. It made some people uncomfortable, and then some people felt left out.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Currently one based on photos, two based on photos and posts. 

A few previously too. I'm like a crush wh*re...


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

An infatuation, yes.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, I wrote a magnificent poem.
> 
> Twas once a time women were my thing
> But then I felt their selfish sting
> ...


Beautiful poem, i almost cried


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

*Crushing on SAS members or whatever*

Let the commencement beginulate. Spew forth thine opinions.

Man, this is a weird thread.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

It's happened to be quite a few times tbh.



versikk said:


> What I want out of this thread is to gather input as to whether it is a good idea to say it to X or not?


I did that thinking it would help me get over them, it didn't in the long run but getting to talk with them as friends was nice and did help for a lil bit, like it felt like I could be happy with that. But when they weren't avaliable or needed their distance like anyone else it started a toxic cycle where I needed them emotionally and stuff, so I don't know, depends on how you feel it would affect you and X I guess.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm a member on another forum in which there is a Crush thread, it's "anonymous" in the sense you sent your crush name to the mod of that forum/thread and also a line you want to add, like why are they so special, the thread is update about every 6 months or so?, I think it's kind of cute and cool and years ago I added some people to the list lol, not exactly crushes but people I wanted to tell I appreciate their online presence. Also in that same forum someone confessed publicly their love for someone and the other person got really annoyed, if not wrong ta mod forbidden them to express their love in such way again and even deleted those post and such. 

Good luck with your crush/not crush? or whatever that's what you are feeling.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I say if it's not practical, it's not worth investing much into.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Do it. 
It's never really happened for me tho.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


> I say if it's not practical, it's not worth investing much into.


You are right and wrong at the same time. I have a not so close friend that about 9 years ago started to talk to an Spanish dude (been here from South America), they meet in sort kind of dating site and in less than a month they where making unpractical plan, in less than 6 months they were setting a trip for an unpractical dating, in less than 1 year they were unpractical married, they have two unpractical really cute daughters and they are unpractical happy, so... my conclusion is that dating can be unpractical sometimes lol.

Btw I know many other stories like this, sometimes it works -for a great time-, sometimes it does not, like almost everything.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it somebody you've had personal contact with? If not, you might want to start there instead of saying you have feelings for them.

I don't know if I've ever had a thing for anybody just based on their posts. I have reached out to a few people over the years because I like their posts. But I don't know if I'd call it a 'crush'...a crush on their posts maybe? That's weird.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a thread where you can say how you feel anonymously if you can't say it to the person yet as long as it's positive.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...hing-you-d-like-to-tell-a-fellow-sas-1955457/


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sus y said:


> You are right and wrong at the same time. I have a not so close friend that about 9 years ago started to talk to an Spanish dude (been here from South America), they meet in sort kind of dating site and in less than a month they where making unpractical plan, in less than 6 months they were setting a trip for an unpractical dating, in less than 1 year they were unpractical married, they have two unpractical really cute daughters and they are unpractical happy, so... my conclusion is that dating can be unpractical sometimes lol.
> 
> Btw I know many other stories like this, sometimes it works -for a great time-, sometimes it does not, like almost everything.


True. I'm just a cynical grump, lmao.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


> True. I'm just a cynical grump, lmao.


So charming! Never lose that* touch :b


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

maybe dont bring it up as 'i have a crush on you', but just ask them how its going and take it from there? idk


----------



## Johnny Mac (Oct 31, 2017)

versikk said:


> I don't know how to name the thread, eff it.
> 
> I don't know if these feelings are real, eff it.
> 
> ...


Sorry dude I'm just not that into you. Please don't be sad. I'm sure there's someone special on here for you. Friends?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Abort! Abort! Abort! Ctrl alt del!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Lots of relationships started on SAS even over long distances, including my first. Express yourself appropriately (not "i wanna **** you", and in private of course) and the worst you can do is make someone feel flattered.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

And don't do it in public. People have anxiety up in here. (S)he might be incredible embarrassed and disappear for awhile. Might not, but I doubt anybody on here would prefer a surprise declaration of crush on them in public announcement vs. private.


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Are you already friends with the crush? If you two are close you should go for it! If they don't feel the same way you could just stay as friends. If you two aren't that close, perhaps see if you two can build a friendship together and if they seem remotely interested then tell them about how you feel. It could just be a crush that comes and goes, but if you feel like it is constantly on your mind and eating away at you, you should just break the ice and tell them how you feel just to have some sort of closure. If not, then just try to get over them until they get out of your head I guess lol.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Probably best to speak to them first if you haven't already, see if you get along. Crushes are basically a whole lot of imagination and a whole little reality. That doesn't mean they aren't a good starting point, but you need to start replacing the imaginary with the real.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I think you want "thy" rather than "thine", but anyway, pretty much what *NovaBubble* and *splendidbob* said ^ and ^^.

You may not always interpret your feelings correctly, but never hate them or think they are irrelevant, and never ever fear them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Aren't most of these crushes just based on a photo the user posted?


----------



## Jason Aibot (Aug 25, 2017)

versikk said:


> I don't know if these feelings are real, eff it.
> 
> .... I think I have semi-romantic feelings toward X.


Heh. I'm in a similar position myself, so I think I might be able to give you some advice. However, I'd love to hear your definition of "semi-romantic".

For my purposes
*Romantic* (adj.) in love with the person themselves
*Crush* (v.) to have a brief infatuation with someone, whether this be them or your idealized version of them

I tend to develop a crush on a lot of cute guys. My X, for example, I met at our college orientation. Three months later, we ended up being randomly assigned to rooms across the hall from one another. When I opened up to him about anxiety/depression/meds, I started getting romantic feelings towards him. It didn't help that he was hot, sensitive, etc (and that he mostly walked around in his boxer briefs).

However, at the time I knew X I was not out of the closet, and I knew he was straight (I actually got bullied IN COLLEGE for having a crush on him), so I didn't tell him anything, and it pains me a lot now.

*So option one is*, if you really do love your X, and don't just want them for sex or pleasure, to tell them that you love them.

*Option two*, don't and let it pain you forever.

I WILL WARN YOU THAT IF YOUR FRIEND DOESN'T LOOK AT YOU IN A ROMANTIC FASHION, IT COULD KILL YOUR RELATIONSHIP YOU ALREADY HAVE BUILT. (Hence why I didn't ask X, and if he could tell I liked him the reason he never talks to me anymore).

However, I tend to fall in love with every *guy* (I know, I bisexual dude who seems to only love guys! - I tend to lean towards bigger men or stronger men who are also sensitive when I get really depressed). My friend W, who I've known since high school, doesn't know that I crush on him every once-in-a-while because it could destroy our friendship. He's always been open with me, and now that I've been more open with him, is totally willing to drop by to watch a movie and cuddle. However, telling him I crush on him might ruin this dynamic, and leave me without him as my crutch.

*Therefore, your option three is* to do nothing, so he'll (I'm sorry if its not a man, I'm just assuming it for the point of my argument) still be there when you need support if the two of you are close.

I did tell my friend P that I had a crush on him when I came out to him as depressed and told him that I took meds, but he didn't really seem to care since before he got a girlfriend, we had that sort of dynamic. When I told Q I loved him (not in a sexual manner though, as I said I tend to fall in love with all my crutches but this kind of love varies on the person and situation), he knew. He's cute and protective, which is refreshing and something I need, but also very straight.

*This results in option four* you tell him, he's unphased by it (phrase it as, I have these feelings for you, but understand if you don't, and would still like to be friends) so that the two of you remain friends.



versikk said:


> In the end, reality will not change; we live far apart and I'm pretty sure that X wouldn't even be interested in me romantosexually, or would be able to reciprocate the kind of romance I want in my life.


This is the part that made me want to respond to your post. I'm in love with this new guy K who I've talked to on the forums now and again, and always seems to be eager in learning more about me and how I managed my day. (Hence my post about IM on mobile, since PMing on it is a pain in the *** without Tapatalk, but Tapatalk is a pain in the *** because I don't want anyone knowing that I'm on here).

We've talked quite a bit, and I think the feeling is mutual, but he also lives far away (not in the same country), and is a bit slow to sexual things himself. Furthermore, he's also starting university, which means the only time we could ever see each other would by Skype (cause plane tickets are ****ing expensive).

*This is your final option[\B] tell them the truth and hope they love you back in the way you want them to love you.

If your X doesn't love you, will you still love them?

I know you said you wanted a "romantosexual" (sorry if I butchered that) relationship, and if they can't provide the sexual part, do you still want them? If they're not as romantic as you want, do you still want them? Answer these as if they actually say yes to being internet boyfriends (also assuming you're a man, as you have "No answer" for a gender on your page).

Honestly, I personally do hope you do ask them. As a bit of a hopeless romantic myself it would make me really happy to know that you found someone.

However, if they're not into it, will you be okay? If not, is the feeling of never knowing better than the expected feeling if they turn your offer down?



versikk said:



What I want out of this thread is to gather input as to whether it is a good idea to say it to X or not?

Click to expand...

Really, that option is up to you. I'm not versikk so I can't make it for you. I hope me giving you examples of all the ways its worked out for me in my life has given you some clarity. If not, I do apologize. 

Furthermore, I apologized if I incorrectly assumed you or your crush's genders.

Best of luck,
Jason*


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Sure, you can tell them. I don't see anything wrong with it, but do it in private. Not cool for everyone on the forum to see it, and it might get uncomfortable for the both of you.

I've seen users on other forums make threads like this, and it usually ends up with them not telling the person because making such a thread like this just makes everything a tad more awkward.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I was practically in love with a girl on social phobia world once. I regret those feelings immensely lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's a waste. Those feelings will rarely be returned. And then there's a difference between online and real life, a lot of steps to go through if she somehow magically ended up feeling the same. So what's the point? In the end, l would only hurt myself and the person will move on like I never existed in the first place.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Aren't most of these crushes just based on a photo the user posted?


I have had forum crushes based on posts alone. Sometimes people just write in a way that makes them seem attractive. Actually, and please do not interpret this as me hitting on you, to me you fall into this category.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh tons of relationships have formed via this forum...some have married. What do you have to lose......chances of it working out might be low due to distance, mental issues, etc but hey never know .


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I wouldn't recommend to crush on anyone really, or to fall in love in general. Might be different to some people, but as far as my own experiences go, love always ends in pain and akwardness.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

versikk said:


> I don't know how to name the thread, eff it.
> 
> I don't know if these feelings are real, eff it.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say it's weird because it's perfectly normal to have a crush on someone, and talking about it is fine too.  But the fact you haven't named them is ideal, because that would be weird lol, telling us all before you tell them.

I'm guessing you're already friends or at least have had some communication via PMs, so that'd be easier because you already have some kind of relationship and you could ease it into conversation.

But it's up to you if you want to tell them or not. I wouldn't put too much thought into it though, just be honest, be patient, keep the conversation light (don't bombard them with emotion because that's a bit full-on), and keep certain things to yourself if they don't reciprocate because that can seem pushy.

Although, if you already know they're not looking for a relationship or aren't comfortable with being admired, don't tell them anything.

Crushes I've had in the past never worked out, and current ones I have will never lead anywhere. I had a crush on someone on here a couple of years ago (roughly), but they don't visit the forum anymore so I don't know how they are. We never spoke to one another, but I found them fascinating just by their posts on here.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

If you fancy someone on here, or anywhere else, TELL THEM.

Lifes too short for messing about!

If anyone here ever fancies me btw, don't mess about, tell me!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Aren't most of these crushes just based on a photo the user posted?


I never crush on someone because of a photo they posted. If I wasn't interested in them before they posted a photo, I know that I am probably not gonna be interested in them as a person.

If I interact with someone it is solely because of the posts they make/behave, not because of the way they look.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


> If you fancy someone on here, or anywhere else, TELL THEM.


Gee thanks Pete, any other terrible ideas? :no


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Lohikaarme said:


> Gee thanks Pete, any other terrible ideas? :no


They might tell you to piss off, but there's no point messing about if you think there might be a slight chance of getting somewhere. lol


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Pete Beale said:


> If anyone here ever fancies me btw, don't mess about, tell me!


Create an 'anonymous' poll...only don't actually make it anonymous.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

LoganAnomaly said:


> It's a waste. Those feelings will rarely be returned. And then there's a difference between online and real life, a lot of steps to go through if she somehow magically ended up feeling the same. So what's the point? In the end, l would only hurt myself and the person will move on like I never existed in the first place.


Exactly...

Been there.

Done that.

Never again.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I never crush on someone because of a photo they posted. If I wasn't interested in them before they posted a photo, I know that I am probably not gonna be interested in them as a person.
> 
> If I interact with someone it is solely because of the posts they make/behave, not because of the way they look.


Ever had a crush on someone that never posted any photos?


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

*looks at username* Crushing? yeah I do that all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I've heard of a few marriages happening on this site and some long-term relationships, but my guess is most of these crushes and relationships end in heartbreak.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

If you don't see it going anywhere, then don't even bother.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Grand said:


> I've heard of a few marriages happening on this site and some long-term relationships, but my guess is most of these crushes and relationships end in heartbreak.


Like so many other relationships that started with to people that meet in a store, the office, in the corner of their street, by friends in common... it happens, sh!t happens.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Sus y said:


> Like so many other relationships that started with to people that meet in a store, the office, in the corner of their street, by friends in common... it happens, sh!t happens.


It's even more likely on here with the distance and mental health issues. Almost positive of that.
Not to mention, abusive relationships surrounding those mental health issues. 
But people probably don't talk about that side as much.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Grand said:


> I've heard of a few marriages happening on this site and some long-term relationships, but my guess is most of these crushes and relationships end in heartbreak.


Nah, people on here are too afraid of everything


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

noonecares said:


> Nah, people on here are too afraid of everything


I met someone from here, despite being afraid. The biggest thing to keep in mind is that people on here are not any more understanding, compassionate, or good than someone you would meet on the street. Maybe even worse, especially if they see themselves as being in a "better position" than you.

People on here probably won't understand your anxiety any better than the average person. Even if they have anxiety, it likely differs from yours so much that understanding isn't going to be happening there.

That's my experience. Others may vary.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Grand said:


> I met someone from here, despite being afraid. The biggest thing to keep in mind is that people on here are not any more understanding, compassionate, or good than someone you would meet on the street. Maybe even worse, especially if they see themselves as being in a "better position" than you.
> 
> People on here probably won't understand your anxiety any better than the average person. Even if they have anxiety, it likely differs from yours so much that understanding isn't going to be happening there.
> 
> That's my experience. Others may vary.


Yeah, I know people here have different levels of social anxiety but that would not be the biggest obstacle for me. The worst thing is the distance, I mean, I wouldn't even risk it because I live too far away from most people here. Adding the fact that my native language is not English, there may be communication problems beyond the social anxiety itself


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Grand said:


> I met someone from here, despite being afraid. The biggest thing to keep in mind is that people on here are not any more understanding, compassionate, or good than someone you would meet on the street. Maybe even worse, especially if they see themselves as being in a "better position" than you.
> 
> People on here probably won't understand your anxiety any better than the average person. Even if they have anxiety, it likely differs from yours so much that understanding isn't going to be happening there.
> 
> That's my experience. Others may vary.


I think it depends on the type of person you look for, if finding someone who is capable of understanding things without needing personal experience is important to you (I think this is far more useful/realistic than hoping they've had the same life experiences/reactions as you have) you can weed people out fairly quickly.

You need whatever you need from a partner, that doesn't change because either of you may have mental health issues. Either they can give you what you need or they can't.

The problem might be if you take the "hope for the best" strategy and don't actively talk about potentially frightening or taboo subjects.

I know it's cliche but it all comes down to communication.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

LonelyLurker said:


> I think it depends on the type of person you look for, if finding someone who is capable of understanding things without needing personal experience is important to you (I think this is far more useful/realistic than hoping they've had the same life experiences/reactions as you have) you can weed people out fairly quickly.
> 
> You need whatever you need from a partner, that doesn't change because either of you may have mental health issues. Either they can give you what you need or they can't.
> 
> ...


I wasn't expecting someone to understand my anxiety entirely, but I was expecting someone to be courteous and kind towards me, especially knowing I have anxiety issues. I asked him to stay by me in public, but he walked ahead of me and left me behind a lot. This caused an anxiety attack once and made me feel... bad the other times.

It does change when you have mental health issues, because most people don't get it and won't care to make things easier on you. Many will also take advantage of you because of your issues and vulnerabilities. I have no faith in people.

Communication also didn't work with him, as I've said before. My feelings weren't taken into account or listened to most of the time. It felt like it was his way or the highway, like my opinions and thoughts didn't matter.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

noonecares said:


> Yeah, I know people here have different levels of social anxiety but that would not be the biggest obstacle for me. The worst thing is the distance, I mean, I wouldn't even risk it because I live too far away from most people here. Adding the fact that my native language is not English, there may be communication problems beyond the social anxiety itself


If you are effective you can add on words to your English vocabulary pretty easily. Check out learn language browser extensions and computer programs.

I use a browser extension where I can click on a word I don't know and get it translated and saved to a list, and every time that word appears it will automatically get translated to my preferred language for me.

These are some of the words I have saved to that list: 









A couple of years ago I lived in a house where a couple both spoke English as their second language, but the husband had one mother tongue language, and the wife had another. They both learned each others languages, and spoke to each other in all 3 languages - it was kind of cool listening to.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Ever had a crush on someone that never posted any photos?


Crushing - A verb used to describe someone being very attracted to someone else.

I can become interested in someone based on their posts alone yes.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Ominous Indeed said:


> If you are effective you can add on words to your English vocabulary pretty easily. Check out learn language browser extensions and computer programs.
> 
> I use a browser extension where I can click on a word I don't know and get it translated and saved to a list, and every time that word appears it will automatically get translated to my preferred language for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can speak 3 languages, though the only language I feel comfortable talking to would be my native language


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Grand said:


> I've heard of a few marriages happening on this site and some long-term relationships, but my guess is most of these crushes and relationships end in heartbreak.





Sus y said:


> Like so many other relationships that started with to people that meet in a store, the office, in the corner of their street, by friends in common... it happens, sh!t happens.


Yup. Would need statistics to compare to people meeting in real life. The majority of relationships don't work (eventually). That is part of the deal tbh.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Yup. Would need statistics to compare to people meeting in real life. The majority of relationships don't work (eventually). That is part of the deal tbh.


I don't know statistics although I know relationships as almost everything have a period of life. Maybe relationships that start online (dating sites, forums or whatever) specially if are long distance are more prone to end faster, due the conditions.

I imagine relationships as eating a surprise ice cream with surprising flavors, sometimes you like it, sometimes you can enjoy only bits of it, it may be just too much for some people, sometimes you need more topping to make it delicious, someone may even discover is allergy or intolerant to it and gets an emotional diarrhea LOL, but everybody must be sure that it eventually somehow will be over, however if you think you are going to like it, you should just get it, because it's not about the end, it's about the joy you can have from it while it last, almost no one likes the end but...


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't get why one should expect all relationships to end? That's the weird thing about this era of dating and relationships. My parents have been together for almost 30 years and will probably live out the rest of their lives together. This is the example I grew up with, so maybe that's why I don't get the 'normal' view on relationships.

I'm not here to be someone's 'fun time' and get my heart broken. Only interested in something serious with someone willing to put in the work for the relationship. Otherwise, you are wasting my time and emotions. Almost nothing but fickle, ridiculous people out there who want to have "fun", then on to the next bit of "fun" with someone else.

I don't want to play those games, even if that means being alone forever.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Grand said:


> I don't get why one should expect all relationships to end? That's the weird thing about this era of dating and relationships. My parents have been together for almost 30 years and will probably live out the rest of their lives together. This is the example I grew up with, so maybe that's why I don't get the 'normal' view on relationships.
> 
> I'm not here to be someone's 'fun time' and get my heart broken. Only interested in something serious with someone willing to put in the work for the relationship. Otherwise, you are wasting my time and emotions. Almost nothing but fickle, ridiculous people out there who want to have "fun", then on to the next bit of "fun" with someone else.
> 
> I don't want to play those games, even if that means being alone forever.


This is my view too. Of course I know that a relationship might end, but I don't go into it thinking "this won't last".

And I also think that people might be naive sometimes when they do go into a relationship. They expect it to be easy. It's not. It's hard work, but it's not impossible. If people didn't give up at the first or even the second or third bump in the road I think more relationships would last. Of course, sometimes there's just too many things that are impossible to fix, but in generally people give up too easily. I also think that some people don't know their partners well enough, and then they get married and/or have kids without knowing their partner.

I hope that I find a guy who are realistic when it comes to a relationship.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grand said:


> I don't get why one should expect all relationships to end? That's the weird thing about this era of dating and relationships. My parents have been together for almost 30 years and will probably live out the rest of their lives together. This is the example I grew up with, so maybe that's why I don't get the 'normal' view on relationships.
> 
> I'm not here to be someone's 'fun time' and get my heart broken. Only interested in something serious with someone willing to put in the work for the relationship. Otherwise, you are wasting my time and emotions. Almost nothing but fickle, ridiculous people out there who want to have "fun", then on to the next bit of "fun" with someone else.
> 
> I don't want to play those games, even if that means being alone forever.


+1


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Grand said:


> I met someone from here, despite being afraid. The biggest thing to keep in mind is that people on here are not any more understanding, compassionate, or good than someone you would meet on the street. Maybe even worse, especially if they see themselves as being in a "better position" than you.
> 
> People on here probably won't understand your anxiety any better than the average person. Even if they have anxiety, it likely differs from yours so much that understanding isn't going to be happening there.
> 
> That's my experience. Others may vary.


There's people here better and more understanding than the person you met.

If you'd have met me, I 100% would have looked after you and tried my best to make you feel comfortable, as I've done with the one SA person I've met many times, over and over again, so don't give up! :smile2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Grand said:


> I don't get why one should expect all relationships to end? That's the weird thing about this era of dating and relationships. My parents have been together for almost 30 years and will probably live out the rest of their lives together. This is the example I grew up with, so maybe that's why I don't get the 'normal' view on relationships.
> 
> I'm not here to be someone's 'fun time' and get my heart broken. Only interested in something serious with someone willing to put in the work for the relationship. Otherwise, you are wasting my time and emotions. Almost nothing but fickle, ridiculous people out there who want to have "fun", then on to the next bit of "fun" with someone else.
> 
> I don't want to play those games, even if that means being alone forever.


I believe relationships end for several reasons, like almost everything. My parents have been married about 42 or so (don't remember too well now), so as her sister and brothers, my sister married with her fist bf about 20 years ago (she have been with him a bit more than half of her life) I have got good examples of stay, tolerate, love, try again, keep on the commitment and so on, I believe in that too, in compromising for love and compromising to love. Maybe some couples die old and loving each other but it still means somehow an end, it's sad but it's the way things are. I wish things were different.

I hope I'm no one's fun time and never to get my heart broken but I'm conscious that I could be the one that harm someone, although, I would try my best not to, but I'm aware of my own nature too, sometimes we don't want to hurt others but it can happen, again, sh!t happens.

Been said that, I don't questions those who are for the fun, each to their own, as long as both are going for the same, I don't think there must be so much trouble about it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Grand said:


> I don't get why one should expect all relationships to end? That's the weird thing about this era of dating and relationships. My parents have been together for almost 30 years and will probably live out the rest of their lives together. This is the example I grew up with, so maybe that's why I don't get the 'normal' view on relationships.
> 
> I'm not here to be someone's 'fun time' and get my heart broken. Only interested in something serious with someone willing to put in the work for the relationship. Otherwise, you are wasting my time and emotions. Almost nothing but fickle, ridiculous people out there who want to have "fun", then on to the next bit of "fun" with someone else.
> 
> I don't want to play those games, even if that means being alone forever.


People are just hard to get along with that's why most couples break up. One person wants one thing and other wants something else. In 2 out of 4 of my relationships there was just so much arguing. I didn't want deal with that forever. So much arguing is stressful. In 1 relationship the sex was very bad and unlikely to ever get better. Certainly didn't want to stay with him forever.

And just because someone has been in a marriage for 30 years doesn't mean that they didn't date around before that. My parents were together until my mom died but they both dated around before meeting each other. Maybe my dad not so much since I don't think he was ever very popular with the ladies. My mom certainly did date various men since she didn't get married till she was 33 and I think she had been going out with men since she was in high school.

I do agree that a lot of guys are just into having a "fun time" "nothing serious" "see where it goes." Seems like so many are just finishing a long-term relationship and want to screw around with various women for a good while.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Ever had a crush on someone that never posted any photos?


I have kinda, couple of times, but my biggest crush was initially mostly based on a couple of photos they posted.

Anyway I don't recomend telling them that if you haven't talked much.

I did that once in a pm because I had a big crush on them that got out of hand because I guess they were just that attractive in the photos I saw? and I thought telling them would help me get over it because it was weirdly intense (it didn't really but talking to them later + time eventually helped normalise it, I think the distance made it worse) and they were nice about it but it was pretty cringy me doing that after minimal contact.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> But when they weren't avaliable or needed their distance like anyone else it started a toxic cycle where I needed them emotionally and stuff,


yes, excellent point..



Karsten said:


> if it's not practical,.


Good point. The practicality can sometimes be an important factor to consider.



wmu'14 said:


> Do it.


I mean sure, like I said in the OP (I think?) it's fun to see how people react to strong admiration. Will they feel embarassed? flattered? trapped? Harassed? Joyous? Will they reciprocate? Will they act hostile? Will they raise their voice? Will they ignore you?
But it needs to be thought out. That's why I made this thread. I need ponder this. It's another person's feelings I'm dealing with here. I care about people.:serious:



Evo1114 said:


> I don't know if I've ever had a thing for anybody just based on their posts


What is a crush really? A strong, often short-lived infatuation based on a limited set of data about the target of attraction.
I happen to have a sense of what the person looks like. I wonder if I would feel ANYTHING if I knew the person was ugly. Very interesting subject.



shyvr6 said:


> Here is a thread where you can say how you feel anonymously if you can't say it to the person yet as long as it's positive.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...hing-you-d-like-to-tell-a-fellow-sas-1955457/


I recall having briefly pondered posting about the person in that thread but it would be so obvious... altho I guess i can be super vague if I feel like it.



mt moyt said:


> maybe dont bring it up as 'i have a crush on you', but just ask them how its going and take it from there? idk


idk either:nerd:
but ok so in your experience people generally don't take those kind of compliments well?



Johnny Mac said:


> Friends?


I all seriousness I do need friends.



Paul said:


> the worst you can do is make someone feel flattered.


See my comments above re confessing one's feelings to a person.



Evo1114 said:


> And don't do it in public. People have anxiety up in here. (S)he might be incredible embarrassed.


YEah. I would never do it in public. Unnecessary.



NovaBubble said:


> Are you already friends with the crush?


I don't have any friends.

It's not constantly eating at me. But it COULD be & I just don't feel it. Like when you're sick and you forget how it feels to be healthy? Like that sorta



splendidbob said:


> Crushes are basically a whole lot of imagination and a whole little reality. That doesn't mean they aren't a good starting point, but you need to start replacing the imaginary with the real.


Maybe I just want to get along with the person so much I imagine that they kinda get along with me and have somewhat positive feelings for me which in turn fuels my romantosexual needs and conjuring up some kind of expectations regarding hope for the future. I am just so fascinated lol. But I can easily/accidentally/purposely work myself into intensifying my fascination.
I'm not sure what reality is.



senkora said:


> I think you want "thy" rather than "thine",
> 
> You may not always interpret your feelings correctly, but never hate them or think they are irrelevant, and never ever fear them.


Thanks

When you say never fear my feelings, do you refer to any feeling whatsoever or just romantic ones? Because hell YES some feelings are fkkng terrifying.



komorikun said:


> Aren't most of these crushes just based on a photo the user posted?


Most? don't know.
This one? could be; see above.



Jcos said:


> PM would be better unless you can handle reject publicly.


Will not do it publicly.



Jason Aibot said:


> Best of luck,
> Jason


Interesting stories and good advice. Your "questions to ask yourself" advice was particularly poignant. In a sense they are quite obvious, but you mentioning them definitely clarified that "reality" for me.

My crush is, naturally, involving an idealized version of my target. I don't think anyone can have "actual"/"genuine" feelings for someone based solely on brief communication and a vague recollection of that someone's physicality.

Basically, "semi" = not fully

And , to be honest, all feelings about other people are feelings about projections of those people. We can never directly interact with anyone.



SusanStorm said:


> making such a thread like this just makes everything a tad more awkward.


For what it's worth, I feel embarassed and awkward and excited about my OP.



Neal said:


> I was practically in love with a girl on social phobia world once. I regret those feelings immensely lol.


Yeah I'm definitely not in love. Too little data for that to happen. Appreciate your input.



LoganAnomaly said:


> a lot of steps to go through if she somehow magically ended up feeling the same.


Good point.



EarthDominator said:


> love always ends in pain and akwardness.


This has been my experience so far as well.



Wren611 said:


> I wouldn't put too much thought into it though, just be honest, be patient, keep the conversation light (don't bombard them with emotion because that's a bit full-on), and keep certain things to yourself if they don't reciprocate because that can seem pushy.
> 
> Although, if you already know they're not looking for a relationship or aren't comfortable with being admired, don't tell them anything.
> 
> Crushes I've had in the past never worked out, and current ones I have will never lead anywhere. I had a crush on someone on here a couple of years ago (roughly), but they don't visit the forum anymore so I don't know how they are. We never spoke to one another, but I found them fascinating just by their posts on here.


Kinda hard to tell if someone is comfy being admired, it's not like people tell you that kind of stuff in normal conversations. It's just not mentioned.

I do like bombarding emotions tho. I think they are very poetic, painterly and "spiritually significant". But I mostly temper myself.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Exactly...
> 
> Been there.
> 
> ...


Alright.



Wrongwolfe said:


> If you don't see it going anywhere, then don't even bother.


I'm trying to see as we speak. Hence making this thread.



Sus y said:


> Like so many other relationships that started with to people that meet in a store, the office, in the corner of their street, by friends in common... it happens, sh!t happens.


There is SOME plausibility involved. Or maybe I'm just being idiotically hopeful and delusional. I guess it's cool tho, there will be others... in time.



noonecares said:


> Nah, people on here are too afraid of everything


Ok.



Grand said:


> I met someone from here, despite being afraid. The biggest thing to keep in mind is that people on here are not any more understanding, compassionate, or good than someone you would meet on the street.


 I always try to see if people are understanding , it is very important to me.



Sus y said:


> I
> someone may even discover is allergy or intolerant to it and gets an emotional diarrhea LOL,


Permanence is of course a false reality. But it hurts for me to think about romantic love that way. I find beauty in lifelong romance and can't really deal with the aspect of finite romance.



Grand said:


> I'm not here to be someone's 'fun time' and get my heart broken. Only interested in something serious with someone willing to put in the work for the relationship. Otherwise, you are wasting my time and emotions. Almost nothing but fickle, ridiculous people out there who want to have "fun", then on to the next bit of "fun" with someone else..


Yeah I don't want that either...



SusanStorm said:


> It's hard work, but it's not impossible.


I find myself being a dedicated lover.



Persephone The Dread said:


> they were nice about it but it was pretty cringy me doing that after minimal contact.


Slightly confused about your post, BUT. it shouldn't be viewed as cringy. But I can sorta feel the cringiness inside me...

*
Addendum:*
I feel I will have to ponder these so-called feelings for a few weeks before I tell X, if I ever do it. The detail I need to carefully examine is *A)* how to determine what X feels about me "in general" (chemistry/vibe, basic interests, stuff?), *B)* how to determine how X expresses romantosexual interest, *C)* knowing _A and B_, determining _IF _my target is interested in _me_. But since I have some kind of semi-erotomania, this is very difficult for me. I can't discern romantosexual cues from platonic cues much at all. 
However I am now leaning towards the theory that X is not interested.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Grand said:


> I wasn't expecting someone to understand my anxiety entirely, but I was expecting someone to be courteous and kind towards me, especially knowing I have anxiety issues. I asked him to stay by me in public, but he walked ahead of me and left me behind a lot. This caused an anxiety attack once and made me feel... bad the other times.
> 
> It does change when you have mental health issues, because most people don't get it and won't care to make things easier on you. Many will also take advantage of you because of your issues and vulnerabilities. I have no faith in people.
> 
> Communication also didn't work with him, as I've said before. My feelings weren't taken into account or listened to most of the time. It felt like it was his way or the highway, like my opinions and thoughts didn't matter.


I can understand that. He doesn't sound like very understanding or caring person (and that's the favourable interpretation) but try to remember that all men (in this case) aren't like him.

What I mean by not changing is that you don't now have to accept that you can't have someone considerate, you might, but you don't have to. There are plenty of people in relationships with inconsiderate people, mental illness or not, I'd rather be alone than settle for that. I think most people either don't value it as highly as they proclaim (hence accepting its absence) or are choosing partners just hoping they will turn out to have the qualities they desire (which I find let's say, suboptimal). But then again I flat out refuse to take part in the whole dating game so maybe I'm not the person to talk to, I'm more of a friends first man I think.

I know it's taboo to talk about this kind of thing early as it may scare someone away but I've always thought that to be idiotic (not that you might scare someone away, that's true, but that you'd want someone like that anyway). If she can't handle a real conversation out of the gate she's not for me, maybe the same is true for you with whomever he might be.

Now the hard part is that you'll be making yourself vulnerable, perhaps repeatedly, depending on how many guys turn out to be disappointments.

I don't personally find it hard to listen to people and take what they have said into consideration (because that's my nature), even when I have no feelings for them. I know I'm not the only man like that and I hope there are more of us than you think.

Try not to let a bad experience ruin it for you, even though I understand why you feel the way you do.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I find myself in cringe territory as I ask myself why X doesn't seem to want to even communicate. And of course there are other negative aspects I really should bring into the light to neutralise my perspective a bit.

I must now mobilize the forces that will allow me to put this in the past. Can't say i WANT to give up tho lol :twak urrrrrghhh


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you talked to them? I would just try to start a conversation with them and feel out their responses. If you already talk to them and you still have no idea then I guess I would be more direct about it.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

versikk said:


> I find myself in cringe territory as I ask myself why X doesn't seem to want to even communicate. And of course there are other negative aspects I really should bring into the light to neutralise my perspective a bit.
> 
> I must now mobilize the forces that will allow me to put this in the past. Can't say i WANT to give up tho lol :twak urrrrrghhh


Maybe you can just enjoy your feelings and that's all. Sometimes it's not about sharing your feelings, sometimes it's not even about having the most cute feelings, it could be just about to feel. Not the great way, I know crushes are better if the other person is with you in that, but it's not always the case.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

roxslide said:


> Have you talked to them? I would just try to start a conversation with them and feel out their responses. If you already talk to them and you still have no idea then I guess I would be more direct about it.


Yes and the responses have been kinda cold, and I fail to see how I don't spark any interest because from my perspective there are quite a few common denominators, but then again I'm only conversing to an idealised version of X as all interpersonal interactions are vicarious and take place inside the mind.



Sus y said:


> Maybe you can just enjoy your feelings and that's all. Sometimes it's not about sharing your feelings, sometimes it's not even about having the most cute feelings, it could be just about to feel. Not the great way, I know crushes are better if the other person is with you in that, but it's not always the case.


It's like sex and romance. I can do all those things by myself and play with all the toys I want (and I do). But with another person it's 1000% better.

The feelings will prolly take a while to go away. I may have to block X as well.

I do enjoy the feelings in the sense that they remind me of how weird I am. But then I can't act out the weirdness with another person so they kinda fall flat or whatever.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

versikk said:


> Yes and the responses have been kinda cold, and I fail to see how I don't spark any interest because from my perspective there are quite a few common denominators, but then again I'm only conversing to an idealised version of X as all interpersonal interactions are vicarious and take place inside the mind.
> 
> It's like sex and romance. I can do all those things by myself and play with all the toys I want (and I do). But with another person it's 1000% better.
> 
> ...


This person may be cold because doesn't know how to not be so, also there could be a great potential from your side to offer them what they are looking for in a partner; having this two things into consideration, you may want to try a bit harder, it may not work for several reasons but it can be something for a while that both of you can enjoy and experience (at least as online friends). :smile2:


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Sus y said:


> This person may be cold because doesn't know how to not be so, also there could be a great potential from your side to offer them what they are looking for in a partner; having this two things into consideration, you may want to try a bit harder, it may not work for several reasons but it can be something for a while that both of you can enjoy and experience (at least as online friends). :smile2:


Are you interested in PM cos I don't want to give away too much, X will defo know who they are, if they don't already:serious:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

versikk said:


> Are you interested in PM cos I don't want to give away too much, X will defo know who they are, if they don't already:serious:


Sure PM lol. I'm good at guessing sometimes so...


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

versikk said:


> Yes and the responses have been kinda cold,


This more than likely suggests your answer tbh. Cold responses are cold responses, and if they were interested they wouldn't be cold, with a high degree of probability.



versikk said:


> and I fail to see how I don't spark any interest because from my perspective there are quite a few common denominators, but then again I'm only conversing to an idealised version of X as all interpersonal interactions are vicarious and take place inside the mind.


Here it is less about your idealised version of X, as that you have decided that having a few common denominators automatically assumes they will be interested. There is no reason to assume that at all.



versikk said:


> The feelings will prolly take a while to go away. I may have to block X as well.


It sounds like quite a strong crush. A strong crush based on only online interactions, especially one where their responses are "cold", seems like a very low probability of it coming to fruition, in my opinion.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Graham Will Never Stop said:


> This more than likely suggests your answer tbh. Cold responses are cold responses, and if they were interested they wouldn't be cold, with a high *degree of probability*.
> I like this reasoning





Graham Will Never Stop said:


> Here it is less about your idealised version of X, as that you have decided that having a few common denominators automatically assumes they will be interested. There is no reason to assume that at all.


From my view, the commonalities are quite astounding for belonging to such a niche portion of the flesh market. But maybe I haven't matured enough to understand what is needed for actual romance to take place. I don't have any experience of that.


Graham Will Never Stop said:


> It sounds like quite a strong crush. A strong crush based on only online interactions, especially one where their responses are "cold", seems like a very low probability of it coming to fruition, in my opinion.


Again with the probability. Yes it's a good way of looking at things. Thanks for taking me down to earth.

It just sounds like I'm a needy deluded hurpeldurp now, and I may just be:blah


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think the first step is understanding your crush. Is it their avatar or a personal pic they posted that you’re actually interested in or have you actually been following their posts/bio and truly want to get to know them more. Second if you are actually quite interested in chatting then that’s what you should do, begin a conversation because a person in profile can come across way different than in conversation/in person. Then if all goes well there tell them of your romantic interest & see how they react. Seems to me there’s a process to go through as opposed to a sort of connection on eye contact vibe you might get from someone in a cafe say. Also, seriously consider the distance, especially if you lack the ability to travel.

But yeah, I sort of agree that if you like someone that you should try to talk to them to get a sense of if it’s mutual & so you don’t regret not taking chances


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I feel the same way you do! I also crush on SAS members, you're not alone.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

This kind of thing is the reason I haven't used the 'post a picture of yourself' thread. I don't think my inbox could handle all the messages.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> This kind of thing is the reason I haven't used the 'post a picture of yourself' thread. I don't think my inbox could handle all the messages.


I don't post either, but for a different reason. Which is not giving people nightmares.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Someone develop a crush on me please. k thanks. haha


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


> This kind of thing is the reason I haven't used the 'post a picture of yourself' thread. I don't think my inbox could handle all the messages.


I just imagine you as a cute but mischevious anime potato.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I just imagine you as a cute but mischevious anime potato.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I think the first step is understanding your crush. Is it their avatar or a personal pic they posted that you're actually interested in or have you actually been following their posts/bio and truly want to get to know them more. Second if you are actually quite interested in chatting then that's what you should do, begin a conversation because a person in profile can come across way different than in conversation/in person. Then if all goes well there tell them of your romantic interest & see how they react. Seems to me there's a process to go through as opposed to a sort of connection on eye contact vibe you might get from someone in a cafe say. Also, seriously consider the distance, especially if you lack the ability to travel.
> 
> But yeah, I sort of agree that if you like someone that you should try to talk to them to get a sense of if it's mutual & so you don't regret not taking chances


So basically I'm just a dummy , desperate to the point I'd amputate my legs if my crush was an amputee fetishist.

The crush is largely gone, thank Mithra.



SwtSurrender said:


> I feel the same way you do! I also crush on SAS members, you're not alone.


Yeah you seem like a kook too. I like kooks. Oops, there I go again.



Whatev said:


>


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

semi-real talk.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Nah. I have been pleasantly surprised by many responses and would like to know them better should meeting be available, but nothing past that.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this thread so I could read my old forgotten posts. I'm still traumatized from the experience I had with someone on here.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Whatev said:


>


LMAO true.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grand said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread so I could read my old forgotten posts. I'm still traumatized from the experience I had with someone on here.


:frown2:


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I want to go down on her, down to 666.

I haven't crushed since I got over the twitch.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I guess the best approach to establishing communication via a crush on this forum it to start with a simple conversation about a post, or something on their wall or whatever. But if you get a hint early on that they are not interested in you, then back off and give them space because you wouldn't want to make them uncomfortable logging in here.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> I guess the best approach to establishing communication via a crush on this forum it to start with a simple conversation about a post, or something on their wall or whatever. But if you get a hint early on that they are not interested in you, then back off and give them space because you wouldn't want to make them uncomfortable logging in here.


Yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have crush on lewis feeney but i dont know his username


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Dissonance said:


> I have a crush on everyone on this forum. EVERYONE.
> 
> Someone love me!


i like you


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

GhostOfDawn said:


> Yep, I do


who do you have crush on???


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I was curious about this topic before, I was active in another forum in which there were way too many crushing people at each other except me, I felt like an alien, there were also a lot of couples forming at times, I wasn't sure if it was because of the nature of forum or if that was a common phenomenon on forums, but here, I have seeing very few people crushing, I guess it's the best considering that people could get anxious about others crushing them? Not so sure.



Dissonance said:


> I have a crush on everyone on this forum. EVERYONE.
> 
> Someone love me!


Thank you! :smile2: I mean... me... than.... you. :laugh:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I has 3


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah, I have on everyone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I used to. Never will again.

Not naming names.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I've got YOOOUUUU under my skin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

jolene23 said:


> Yeah, I have on everyone.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I had one, it was pretty stupid. Don't really have one right now though, maybe some passing interest I guess.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Crushed on that one person who's so awesome but like eff it cos I just obsessed about the awesomeness and didn't take reality into account I guess.

I am now obsessing a little over xxxxxxxx &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Stewie anyone know about him these days?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes, I have crushed several so far


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


>


I did say everyone, didn't I?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I used to. Never will again.
> 
> Not naming names.


I like your new steam name.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

jolene23 said:


> I did say everyone, didn't I?


:fall


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

jolene23 said:


> Yeah, I have on everyone.


I know, it's so hard not to, there are so many awesome people around... :tiptoe haha


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

nope


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

jolene23 said:


> Yeah, I have on everyone.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I know, it's so hard not to, there are so many awesome people around... :tiptoe haha


Glad to see you're posting here again. 



Lohikaarme said:


>


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been crushing on TheInvisibleHand, sometimes I imagine caressing his/her big ****/***s. 

(All I know about Hand are the terrible political views so it makes the fantasizing thing a little vague)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

jolene23 said:


> Glad to see you're posting here again.


:crying:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

jolene23 said:


>


Awww.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Karsten said:


> :crying:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I like your new steam name.


Lol thanks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

jolene23 said:


>


I like this art.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> I like this art.


It reminds me of Lego honestly.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ominous Indeed said:


> It reminds me of Lego honestly.


:grin2:


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> I like this art.


I like it too


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> I've been crushing on TheInvisibleHand, sometimes I imagine caressing his/her big ****/***s.
> 
> (All I know about Hand are the terrible political views so it makes the fantasizing thing a little vague)


me too, I'd go gay for her.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> I've been crushing on TheInvisibleHand, sometimes I imagine caressing his/her big ****/***s.
> 
> (All I know about Hand are the terrible political views so it makes the fantasizing thing a little vague)


I am trying to decide between you and @SFC01 you are both hilarious,but he is in the lead because he is not a socialist.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I am trying to decide between you and @*SFC01* you are both hilarious,but he is in the lead because he is not a socialist.


come on, you know there is no decision here :wink2:

whats a socialist ? :grin2:


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> whats a socialist ? :grin2:


I know right.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

C137 said:


> Nubly







I will give you 1000$ to delete your post.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh, thanks @jolene23



TheInvisibleHand said:


> I will give you 1000$ to delete your post.


If I write the same that C137 did will you give the money to me for deleting my post too? I'll delete all my post if you ask, I'll delete all my crushes too, everyone one of them. :O


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

DustMagic said:


> Ugly women aren't people.


Wrong.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

DustMagic said:


> People would be insulted and offended if they knew or suspected I had a crush on them. Ugly women aren't people.


If someone feels insulted because you crush them, it's their problem. Of course, we shouldn't make anyone uncomfortable telling them our feelings when we are sure already that this is going to make them uncomfortable as they don't reciprocate us. But if you just need to, like if you seriously need to express something you may do it anonymously, it's at least something. :wink2:

It's ok to have feelings; any women, biologically or not, pretty or not, ugly or not is a human, you are too.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't see how anybody would ever be insulted to ANYBODY having a 'crush' (god, I hate that word) on them. Granted, if the person had NO INTEREST whatsoever and the person who had the crush was overwhelming, they could be ANNOYED. But that's certainly different than being insulted. I have a girl who a few people (including the girl's sister) have told me she has a major 'crush' on me (in real life, not on here)...she is nice but there are other things that just don't jive well with me (not physical). Anyways, every couple weeks she sends me a long message on Facebook and I never get 'offended' or annoyed AT ALL, just kind of feel bad because I know she is really shy and it probably takes a lot for her to message me, but because of certain things, I'm just not interested. I'd never tell her off, though I certainly would never 'lead her on'. I always like feeling 'desired'...I think everybody does. People who get offended need a reality check. You probably wouldn't want to interact with people with those types of egos.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

DustMagic said:


> People would be insulted and offended if they knew or suspected I had a crush on them. Ugly women aren't people.


I think they usually feel disgusted if they don't like you, or awkward and sorry for you if they do. I do know some people who feel insulted, though. (Getting punched in the face is a real danger for me.)

If you're really ugly you're generally ignored wrt dating, but you can still get friends if you have other positive traits. And in some cases those people will treat you like a brother/sister. (Or cool aunt/fairy godmother, in my case, lol.)



Sus y said:


> If someone feels insulted because you crush them, it's their problem. *Of course, we shouldn't make anyone uncomfortable telling them our feelings when we are sure already that this is going to make them uncomfortable as they don't reciprocate us.*


Why I never hit on anyone.



Evo1114 said:


> I don't see how anybody would ever be insulted to ANYBODY having a 'crush' (god, I hate that word) on them ... People who get offended need a reality check. You probably wouldn't want to interact with people with those types of egos.


Ego, like you said. For some people, if they think they're far out of your league, the mere fact that you thought you actually had a shot at them can make them feel degraded by you. Like: "Is that what you think of me? That I'm as pathetic as you?" But I think they'd only be insulted if you actually asked them out. As long as you don't act on your crush they'd probably just find it pathetic and/or amusing if they found out.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

truant said:


> Why I never hit on anyone.
> 
> .


:hug


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

DustMagic said:


> People would be insulted and offended if they knew or suspected I had a crush on them. Ugly women aren't people.


So to confirm; you're not genderfluid but a cis-woman?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

DustMagic said:


> I'm not sure if it's just me...but it seems your answers to me are worded a bit more strongly and dismissively than towards others. Is it me, my vibe, what I've chosen as an avatar, my username, all that I've posted so far - what is it?


I'm a very ugly person myself, so I certainly wasn't dismissing what you said. I agree with it. I was just building on it. I can see how it might have come across as dismissive, though. Sorry. That wasn't my intention. I was just being sarcastic. (And not at your expense.)

Tbh, I think being invisible would be a step up for me. I think I actually make most people feel uncomfortable on some level so I'm sure they'd all be happier if I were invisible/nonexistent/didn't reply to their posts.



DustMagic said:


> In a world full of implicit biases, including online, it's just very true that some people are slammed harder than others for writing similar things.


I couldn't agree more. People have always treated my posts differently because I'm trans. I used to get randomly attacked by strangers all the time on here when the forum was more active. People seem to hold my posts to a much higher standard than they do others and some people never tire of finding fault with me. People have all sorts of weird fantasies about a person like me.

All the best. I'll try not to trouble you in the future. Not sure why I posted in this thread at all, tbh.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

truant said:


> I'm a very ugly person myself, so I certainly wasn't dismissing what you said. I agree with it. I was just building on it. I can see how it might have come across as dismissive, though. Sorry. That wasn't my intention. I was just being sarcastic. (And not at your expense.)
> 
> Tbh, I think being invisible would be a step up for me. I think I actually make most people feel uncomfortable on some level so I'm sure they'd all be happier if I were invisible/nonexistent/didn't reply to their posts.
> 
> ...


I know I'm in the fringe here but I almost always look up to you &#128522;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

truant said:


> I think I actually make most people feel uncomfortable on some level so I'm sure they'd all be happier if I were invisible/nonexistent/didn't reply to their posts.


Sorry to hear you feel that way Truant. Seems odd to me because I've never witnessed hostility towards you (not saying it doesn't happen though) and I often enjoy reading your thoughts on things, they are usually insightful and sometimes hilarious.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

DustMagic said:


> People are indeed insulted and offended when they find out or suspect I like them. You do not want someone so far "below" you to like them. They start thinking, "Am I that low and nasty that the ugly thing there likes me?" They start feeling maybe their own looks aren't as great as they thought they were. And they get upset that they attract so low-level beings.
> 
> Yes, multiple times I've gotten direct or near-direct evidence that guys were disgusted that I liked them. And I hate the word "crush" too - that sounds like third grade silliness - like spin the bottle. I don't think people beyond high school age should use the word "crush."


That's awful


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

versikk said:


> I know I'm in the fringe here but I almost always look up to you &#128522;



* *
















forever in flux said:


> Sorry to hear you feel that way Truant. Seems odd to me because I've never witnessed hostility towards you (not saying it doesn't happen though) and I often enjoy reading your thoughts on things, they are usually insightful and sometimes hilarious.


Most of the people who did that here have been banned or left. (So don't mess with me.) [Jk, I didn't have anything to do with it. :um] But I'm talking mostly IRL.

And when I say "uncomfortable" I don't just mean annoyed or disgusted. I mean any negative brain state. Like pity, sadness, awkwardness, disappointment, confusion, etc. I work pretty hard to overcome those negative mental states but I slip up all the time.



DustMagic said:


> Some people's writing style and tone, as well as what they write about - just automatically causes people to respond in a rude and condescending way. Also, when people write about especially bad treatment, more extreme than what most SASers experience - that screams *"bullied loser"* to people, and people automatically feel free to respond in a nasty way.
> 
> No one wants me here. That's why I got rid of my avatar and profile info completely last time. I was forced to make myself as anonymous as possible because of all the nasty responses to me. Now, I've experimented by putting up an avatar again, one that appeals to me. I also put that anime character's info in my profile info - just for fun. And I've noticed I've gotten nastier responses now with the new avatar and profile info. Turns out people do judge, subconsciously, even from avatars and what you put in the profile and usernames. I got the least-bad responses when I got rid of an avatar and everything in my profile. I was a username and nothing else.
> 
> ...


People do make assumptions based on very small things, unfortunately. My communication style does rub some people the wrong way. And sometimes I'm just grouchy because I'm not very happy.

I try to avoid going into detail about my problems on the main forum or talk about certain subjects because I know a lot of people have a threshold for what they'll put up with. I put that stuff in my blog instead so I can get it out of my system.

There is a lot of pressure these days to be more accepting of people who are different, and a lot of people make an effort, but some people resent it and take it out on you. I've been here a few years and I post a fair bit but I'm just as messed up as anyone else. I guess a lot of people here probably know who I am because I'm fairly extroverted for someone with anxiety.

Thank you for the kind words. There are people here who like me. People tend to have strong reactions to me one way or the other once they get to know me (it's been that way all my life). Overall I've been a lot luckier in that regard than many people here and I try not to take it for granted. Feeling all alone is a terrible feeling. :squeeze

I hope you can find some people here you really connect with and things get better for you. Just posting on a regular basis can make people more sympathetic to you over time because they get used to you. It's one of those weird things about brains: they like familiar things. Not everyone, ofc, but in general. (It's the secret of my success. That and making sockpuppet accounts with names like @versikk and @forever in flux to say nice things about me.)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I find it hard myself to develop a crush on anyone who I have never seen in person or never seen of any tv/video footage of them talking in person. It's hard to get a crush on someone who your only view of their personality is through text, avatar or a few photos from a gallery.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Ugly Magic?

Why do you think that?

Anywayssssssss 

Yes to your question but I refuse to divulge lest I embarrass the member


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

DustMagic said:


> (...) And I hate the word "crush" too - that sounds like third grade silliness - like spin the bottle. I don't think people beyond high school age should use the word "crush."


Yeah, but the thread wouldn't be cute, friendly or playful if it was "are you in love with a SASer?", "do you feel sexual tension from a SASer?" or something along the lines, it could be pretty uncomfortable actually and one about "do you like a SASer?" it doesn't reflect some level of infatuation so to say, for example, I like Obama's wife and I don't remember her name, nor even want to meet her, I also like Jennifer Lawrence, she's pretty hot but I'm far from having a crush on her, nor I have not interacted with her. So I invite myself (and anyone who wants to join me) to enjoy a bit to be playful and childish just for a minute before having to go back to RL again.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Why are we not allowed to be cute?
@truant
Data is my spirit android.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

versikk said:


> The crush is largely gone, thank Mithra.


Ending crushes make me sad. :crying: It's so sad. :crying: Well, maybe not for you, I guess. But it's sad. :frown2:


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Ending crushes make me sad. :crying: It's so sad. :crying: Well, maybe not for you, I guess. But it's sad. :frown2:


That is an interesting perspective.


----------



## Sunb0urn (Feb 25, 2018)

I started a 3 year long relationship with someone I met on SAS on my old account. I was extremely lucky to find someone who I was so compatible with on this forum, who also happened to live in a state neighboring mine. Note: I'm only using this account due to lost account credentials. Not trying to ban evade or anything. 

It was a beautiful relationship and we really helped to bring eachother out of our shells. But I did some things I'm not proud of, and she eventually left me for it. Love is brief. Life is brief. If you find someone you love, appreciate and cherish them always, and don't ever do anything that could put them in danger. There are no do-overs in life. Only regrets.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

estse said:


> I want to go down on her, down to 666.
> 
> I haven't crushed since I got over the twitch.


 @twitchy666 is this you? Or just one of your many fans?

This can't be a coincidence surely, especially given all the jibber-jabber estse has been posting lately, which I quite enjoy tbh.

Are you two related?

EDIT: Just read some of the threads you created estse and realised you're obviously not twitchy666. Definitely a brother from another mother though. Although some of your posts are totally coherent, whereas twitchy always writes in riddles.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> I have a few lol they're all from different countries and would never like me anyway. Whats wrong with me? What pathetic person starts to fall for random people lol only me.


I'll guess you aren't the only one, otherwise, this thread wouldn't exist. Every person has its needs and likes, as different illusions and feelings.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> Yeah that's true. I just feel bad cause they're from a different country and would never like me anyway they're too good for me. It kinda makes me feel pathetic and stupid.


I get you, but you never know... maybe one day you'll be surprised by someone who feels the same way you do and it's because of you.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I get you, but you never know... maybe one day you'll be surprised by someone who feels the same way you do and it's because of you.


Yeah hopefully, that would be nice. Thanks for making me feel a little better


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> Yeah hopefully, that would be nice. Thanks for making me feel a little better


:hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

versikk said:


> Let the commencement beginulate. Spew forth thine opinions.
> 
> Man, this is a weird thread.


Man, I haven't been crushed (sat on) yet.  :lol

Sorry, someone had to say it.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Xxxxx I'm sorry if my latest pm was too much - thought you could handle it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

DustMagic said:


> Are you addressing me? Yes to what question? And I don't know what you mean by "refuse to divulge lest I embarrass the member."


Sorry Magic; I wasn't paying attention. I assumed you were the thread starter. It was my reply, to a reply, posted by Truant, as he said he felt he was ugly. I asked why did he think he was ugly

As for "refuse to divulge lest I embarrass the member" means just that Magic. It wouldn't be my place to say who I have a crush on; if I did, that is


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Twocky61 said:


> Sorry Magic; I wasn't paying attention. I assumed you were the thread starter. It was my reply, to a reply, posted by Truant, as he said he felt he was ugly. I asked why did he think he was ugly
> 
> As for "refuse to divulge lest I embarrass the member" means just that Magic. It wouldn't be my place to say who I have a crush on; if I did, that is


I apologize if I'm making a comment I shouldn't, but I think, I'm sure, Truant is a lady, no a _he_.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I apologize if I'm making a comment I shouldn't, but I think, I'm sure, Truant is a lady, no a _he_.


I just checked out her profile & I see she is TG female

Thing is Sus y, I never read profiles. Again I assumed. Truant, I assumed was a guy. Sounds like guy's name to me

Anyway Sus y; thanks for letting me know. I wont put my foot in my mouth again; so to speak


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Twocky61 said:


> Sorry Magic; I wasn't paying attention. I assumed you were the thread starter. It was my reply, to a reply, posted by Truant, as he said he felt he was ugly. I asked why did he think he was ugly


Truant is a she... :/

EDIT, well what the--?? I completely missed the posts following this! Sorry. ;_;


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I am trying to decide between you and @SFC01 you are both hilarious,but he is in the lead because he is not a socialist.


Are you cheating on me again?!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

SolutionX said:


> Are you cheating on me again?!!!


I thought you were done with this site!?I only did it because i thought u left,forgive me father for i have sinned.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I thought you were done with this site!?I only did it because i thought u left,forgive me father for i have sinned.


1. He's also a so called Socialist.

2. I'm the only person you refer to as 'Daddy', damn it.


----------

